# Il futurismo



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Che movimento interessante....


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

La letteratura esaltò fino ad oggi l'immobilità penosa, l'estasi ed il sonno. Noi vogliamo esaltare il movimento aggressivo, l'insonnia febbrile, il passo di corsa, il salto mortale, lo schiaffo ed il pugno.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

alcuni concetti sono discutibili..ma la forza creativa è indubbia

*Noi canteremo  le locomotive dall'ampio petto,  il volo scivolante degli areoplani.*


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> alcuni concetti sono discutibili..ma la forza creativa è indubbia
> 
> *Noi canteremo le locomotive dall'ampio petto, il volo scivolante degli areoplani.*


Ho appena ripassato questo movimento x la partecipazione ad un concorso come assistente in un museo. Lo trovo certamente innovativo rispetto all'arte precedente, ma personalmente mi mette l'ansia....troppa rappresentazione urbana e del movimento. Io preferisco i paesaggi


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho appena ripassato questo movimento x la partecipazione ad un concorso come assistente in un museo. Lo trovo certamente innovativo rispetto all'arte precedente, ma personalmente mi mette l'ansia....troppa rappresentazione urbana e del movimento. Io preferisco i paesaggi


A me piace molto ma apprezzo diversi tipi di arte..in genere tutto ciò che mi emoziona..


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A me piace molto ma apprezzo diversi tipi di arte..in genere tutto ciò che mi emoziona..


Beh, in effetti è questo quello che l'arte dovrebbe fare, emozionare sia in positivo che in negativo. A me piace molto l'impressionismo ed il post impressionismo. E a voi?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

A parte l'arte antica (vabè, sono archeologa, prima che prof!!!!), mi piace molto l'arte manieristica e rinascimentale....


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti è questo quello che l'arte dovrebbe fare, emozionare sia in positivo che in negativo. A me piace molto l'impressionismo ed il post impressionismo. E a voi?


 
Espressionismo, surrealismo, ma anche il Beato Angelico, Mantegna...e sopra tutti.....il Caravaggio.......


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Guardate questa 'Morte della vergine' del Caravaggio...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Espressionismo, surrealismo, ma anche il Beato Angelico, Mantegna...e sopra tutti.....il Caravaggio.......


Caravaggio è un grande artista davvero....
A me emoziona moltissimo....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A parte l'arte antica (vabè, sono archeologa, prima che prof!!!!), mi piace molto l'arte manieristica e rinascimentale....


Bello il manierismo... a me piace il Rosso Fiorentino... specie questo



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Rosso_Fiorentino_002.jpg


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

e Picasso?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...stav_Klimt_024.jpg/400px-Gustav_Klimt_024.jpg

Klimt... il mio preferito....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e Picasso?


Picasso mi piace tanto... prima del cubismo... ci sono dei quadri del periodo blu da panico... questo che hai postato e' uno dei preferiti del mio ex... il pittore bastardo... mi regalo' una ventina di "studi" su quel quadro... bellissimi... il bastardo ha talento...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Picasso mi piace tanto... prima del cubismo... ci sono dei quadri del periodo blu da panico... questo che hai postato e' uno dei preferiti del mio ex... il pittore bastardo... mi regalo' una ventina di "studi" su quel quadro... bellissimi... il bastardo ha talento...


 
Sì è un quadro splendido...ma a me piace anche il suo periodo cubista...così come mi piace braque...
questo è uno dei miei preferiti: 



e poi dimenticavo di citare Rousseau....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Gennaio 2008)

Quanto fa bene osservare queste cose...accarezzano l'anima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che movimento interessante....


Ah Boccioni!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

Altro che pizzata ...troviamoci a una mostra...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altro che pizzata ...troviamoci a una mostra...


 
ci sto!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci sto!


Anch'io!!!!


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*anch'io*

...Caravaggio è in mostra a Capodimonte, poi c'è un nuovo museo d'arte contemporanea a Napoli che non ho ancora visitato: il Madre, e poi c'è anche un museo di sculture di ghiaccio (ci vorrà il cappotto anche d'estate...)


...e poi la munnezza...


...quindi...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...Caravaggio è in mostra a Capodimonte, poi c'è un nuovo museo d'arte contemporanea a Napoli che non ho ancora visitato: il Madre, e poi c'è anche un museo di sculture di ghiaccio (ci vorrà il cappotto anche d'estate...)
> 
> 
> ...e poi la munnezza...
> ...


quindi che rabbia che la munnezza possa disincentivare tanta gente dal venire a visitare Napoli e gli eventi interessanti che hai citato...


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*...ma cosa sarà mai...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> quindi che rabbia che la munnezza possa disincentivare tanta gente dal venire a visitare Napoli e gli eventi interessanti che hai citato...



 le foto della monnezza già sono arte...su Ebay vanno a ruba 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , ma poi mò c'abbiamo a San Gennaro...18 settimane e fà o miracol


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> le foto della monnezza già sono arte...su Ebay vanno a ruba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già San gennaro vi ha portato per due anni di seguito il premio della Lotteria Italia...non vorrete approfittare?????EH!


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*si...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> già San gennaro vi ha portato per due anni di seguito il premio della Lotteria Italia...non vorrete approfittare?????EH!


ma mi riferivo a De Gennaro che si brucerà anch'egli insieme a Letta


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma mi riferivo a De Gennaro che si brucerà anch'egli insieme a Letta


AHHHH ALLORA!


----------

